

Ask HN: Why isn't AppleTV more powerful? - andrewstuart

AppleTV would have been really exciting if it was essentially an iPad/iPhone that displays on a TV in 1080 resolution and is remote controlled by anyone holding an iPhone or an Ipad.  It would have been very exciting to run iOS apps on a TV, and touch makes the ultimate control interface for TV.<p>Why has Apple made AppleTV so underpowered and limited?  Steve Jobs seems to have got just about everything else spot on - why is Apple so wide of the mark with AppleTV?
======
CyberFonic
It's not a computer! It's a device by means of which to optimally stream your
money straight to Apple's coffers! You can't even browse the web with it!

BTW: it comes with a remote control so you don't _have_ to use an iPad Touch /
iPhone / iPad to control it.

------
terrywilcox
How would that sell more Apple hardware? A $300 AppleTV isn't going to sell as
well as a $99 AppleTV, particularly to people who just want to watch TV.

